# GO / IC



## chetansha (Apr 8, 2021)

Planning to import the following Powerline 1000 Extender + WiFi Extender - PLW1010 | NETGEAR
So making a INTEREST check / group order. The tentative price will be in range of 7500 incl of customs shipping and local shipping. Need a min of 5 pcs order to proceed. Interested folks can send dm or ask here if any questions 

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Apr 10, 2021)

Update from shipper

1 qty 6700
5 qty 31000 ( each will be 6200)
10 qty 61000 ( each will be 6100)

Gst bill can be provided. Price may vary slightly if bill is for 1 pc.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210410/2cb4b9b9dda72eba4bac6265bd9c5e09.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210410/9603af5fc9210772a45b43f13208d43c.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210410/317e8549ee2b248b33b706a33af4130b.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210410/adc00bf95bb53f084244960964249bb2.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210410/62d6afa086f3077b5c0243d05d832dc7.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210410/32a8bdea4e80228b3eb351f1410f573a.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210410/1a567368fbbcdc67f17bb4d621ac44f1.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210410/12387ea8df1981e50fcd747a9132e464.jpg

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------

